# The Fakedex Collab Club



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebooting my thread from another part of this forum.



Let's make another attempt at a Fakemon Region.

Members so far:
1. Kung Fu Ferret
2. I liek Squirtles
3. Nira
4. sv_01
5. Stryke
6. Cynder
7. Disaster Area


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 20, 2014)

A. Scandinavia and surrounding regions (maybe even Greenland). 

C. Norse mythology.

G. I think an entire Fakemon region would be awesome, but if not, Mega Milotic would be awesome.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 21, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> A. Scandinavia and surrounding regions (maybe even Greenland).
> 
> C. Norse mythology.
> 
> G. I think an entire Fakemon region would be awesome, but if not, Mega Milotic would be awesome.



About your answer for C, I think the Kalos Trio is Norse based. Bulbapedia is your friend.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 22, 2014)

A. Iceland.
C. Legendary Dragonflies.
D. Some religious cult that worships an apocalypse-creating pokemon that will kill all life on earth if unleashed.
G. Mega-Scyther, I'd imagine it looking something like Gigan.

I just referenced 3 of Butterfree's works, can you find and name each of them?


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 22, 2014)

FlygonTheGreat said:


> G. Mega-Scyther, I'd imagine it looking something like Gigan.


Wait, what?  Scyther isn't fully evolved.

I had a very, very long post typed up that elaborately answered every question you posed, but I had to close it, so I'll just answer a few for now.

A: Germany would be nice.  The history and the castles there are basically begging for a Pokémon region.

E: Perhaps a steel/electric porcupine, or a ground/electric elephant shrew.  It would be interesting to see a dark/ground ferret as well, as a play on the common misconception that ferrets are rodents.

G: Dusclops, luxray, arcanine, all the fossils, bouffalant, breloom, corsola, darmanitan, dragonite, pyroar, drifblim, dunsparce, girafarig, gliscor, exeggcutor, lapras, mamoswine, nidoking, nidoqueen, raichu, rotom, slowking, and all the starters.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 22, 2014)

My answers

A. New England (Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine, all in one).


B. Grass =  Kiwi Bird, Fire = Snake, Water = Hippopotamus

C. Egyptian gods, the first two being based on either Set and Thoth OR Khepri and Khnum, with the third being either Hathor OR Ra.


D. A cult that wants to bring mass anarchy to the world and gradually wipe out humanity.

E. The fossils should be two of the most iconic ancient mammals: One will be a Mammoth, and the other a Smilodon.

F. As long as the final Gym of the region is a Dark-type gym, I don't care about anything else.

G. The fully evolved Johto Starters, Mienshao, Druddigon, Luxray, Mew, Dragonite, and Hawlucha


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 23, 2014)

Ah, I remember my thing about the villainous team.  If it is, indeed, set in Germany, something akin to Nazism would be interesting.  Of course, it can't be _too_ close, because that's awful, but having some uniformed baddies who want to wipe out humans (or Pokémon, for that matter) to create a masterrace would be interesting.

Additionally, I believe the Roman/Greek and Mesoamerican mythology has potential for legendaries.  Quetzalcoatl would make an interesting Pokémon indeed.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe a mix of all three. Typhon (the deadliest monster in all of classical mythology, ergo the most badass) versus Quetzalcoatl! I would play that so much. The question is, which Mesoamerican culture? Mayans, Incas, Aztecs? Maybe we can sneak some Taino stuff (the Puerto Rican natives) in there, too. 

Team Flare did that. They wanted to wipe out the infidels while a certain caste, who all share similar characteristics (kind of pale, weird hair, be it in color or shape), survived. I think some other angle of Nazism (maybe make a Pokémon game with actual death in it, in the long term).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 23, 2014)

I just realized something. When I was in high school I did a report on Hinduism, and realized something about Xerneas, Yveltal, and Zygarde.

Even though these three Legendaries from Kalos are apparently based on creatures from Norse Mythology, they also may represent the Trimurti.

Brahma the Creator is like Xerneas.
Shiva the Destroyer is like Yveltal.
Vishnu the Preserver is like Zygarde.

Maybe our mascot trio could represent Brains, Brawn, and Beauty?


I also came up with an Electric/Dark line based on Spotted Hyenas after reading that two of these animals were added to one of my local zoos.

I also want a Mega Rhyperior.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 29, 2014)

C. Combined Rock-types representing geological influences. Mascots could just be the one representing life's effect (part Grass) and the magma guy, with the games being Amber/Obsidian, but it could be a quartet with water and wind legends. Probably all resembling prehistoric reptiles.

G. Is Volcarona getting one? Because if Tyranitar got a Mega...





Kung Fu Ferret said:


> A. New England (Connecticut, Rhode Island, Massachusetts, Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine, all in one).
> ...
> D. A cult that wants to bring mass anarchy to the world and gradually wipe out humanity.


Could they try to do so by awakening a giant squid dragon legendary under the sea?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 29, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Could they try to do so by awakening a giant squid dragon legendary under the sea?




I honestly am not sure if Cthulhu would be Pokemonized by GameFreak.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 29, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Could they try to do so by awakening a giant squid dragon legendary under the sea?


*Did you mean:  Gl'bgolyb*


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 29, 2014)

Dazel said:


> *Did you mean:  Gl'bgolyb*


No. She was definitely making a Cthulhu joke.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, Cthulhu did show up in Digimon, and New England is associated with Lovecraft.

The fossils could be a raptor (Dark) and a Stegosaurus (Grass maybe?).


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 31, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> The fossils could be a raptor (Dark) and a Stegosaurus (Grass maybe?).


/sniffs the air

I smell... an undeveloped idea!  The stegosaurus is a good concept, but putting Grass on it for lack of a better typed is uninspired and forced.  The types should come as the result of an idea, not be the founding concept, unless you're looking to make a unique type combination or something, which doesn't really seem to be the case here.

There are lots of ideas pertaining to the use of the stegosaurus' back plates, which are the only things that make stegosaurus stand out against the low-tiered, mind-numbed plant eaters that make up most of the dinosaur kingdom.  The two ideas that would make the best Pokémon are that the plates regulated temperature (solar panels, anyone?), or that they change colour (er, Colour Change).  So perhaps Rock/Fire, or Rock/Psychic depending on which idea you use?

...Of course, these are just suggestions.  If sv_01 had an underlying concept that she didn't mention, use it by all means.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 31, 2014)

If the fossils are a Mammoth and a Smilodon, they would be part (Ice or Poison) and part (Dark) respectively.

Ice if it's a Woolly Mammoth (due to their remains found in permafrost), but the Imperial Mammoth would be part Poison (due to them being most commonly found preserved in tar pits).

I saw some other fakes that were based on Smilodon that have been part Normal, Electric, Ice, or even Ghost. But Dark would be the best bet in my opinion.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 1, 2014)

FlygonTheGreat said:


> G. Mega-Scyther, I'd imagine it looking something like Gigan.


Come on, Gigan is obviously Mega Haxorus.




Dazel said:


> low-tiered, mind-numbed plant eaters


Are you talking about the really big ones, or the awesome armored/shielded ones that inspired Aggron/Anguirus?



Dazel said:


> The two ideas that would make the best Pokémon are that the plates regulated temperature (solar panels, anyone?), or that they change colour (er, Colour Change).


A secondary-type Color Change?


Oh, I also have this idea for a mayfly-based Pokémon. It wouldn't be the regional bug, but it would have three stages, although not in the usual bug way.
First stage: Bug/Water, Shed Skin, evolves at level 23 (or just 22?)
Second stage: Bug/Flying, Swarm, probably learns four moves (one of them being Attract) at evolution level, evolves at level 24
Third stage: Bug/Ghost, Levitate, would probably still have genders


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 2, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Come on, Gigan is obviously Mega Haxorus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, Mayflies only live for a day. Very creative!


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 2, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Are you talking about the really big ones, or the awesome armored/shielded ones that inspired Aggron/Anguirus?


Well, neither, really.  Some of them are big, I suppose, but for the most part, I'm just talking about the generally uninteresting dinosaurs like plateosaurus that you rarely hear about.


sv_01 said:


> A secondary-type Color Change?


Well, yeah.  There's even a pseudo-precedent for that, with greninja getting Protean.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 2, 2014)

I still think some prehistoric mammals could make some very interested fossil Pokemon.

I also came up with the idea of throwing in some inspiration from medieval weaponry.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doedicurus (Flail Fossil)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embolotherium (Axe Fossil)



What do you guys think?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 3, 2014)

If we're going down this route, why not make this region some cross between Nordic mythology (along with Viking culture of course) and Anglo Saxon (King Arthur, Medieval times, etc.) culture?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 3, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> If we're going down this route, why not make this region some cross between Nordic mythology (along with Viking culture of course) and Anglo Saxon (King Arthur, Medieval times, etc.) culture?


King Arthur? Let's base the region on Wales and involve some Celtic stuff. References to Avalon, Arthur, Merlin and Morgana/Morrigan are possible.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 3, 2014)

The legendaries could be based on Zeus, Poseidon, and Hades, possibly?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 18, 2014)

I apologize for bumping, but I have had an influx of ideas.

The fully-evolved Starters could be based around the theme of "Ancient Civilizations"

Depending on the kinds of animals we base these Starters off of, as well as their secondary Types upon final evolution, I think we could use Ancient China, Ancient Egypt, and Ancient Greece for the "theme".


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 19, 2014)

That sounds amazing! Maybe we could base the Egyptian one off some sort of Horus/mummy combination.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 20, 2014)

I was thinking, like I said earlier at some point on this thread, the starters should be a Grass-type Kiwi Bird, a Fire-Type Snake, and a Water-Type Hippopotamus. 

Does that still seem good?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2014)

Would the kiwi evolve into a terror bird? I've read that they are related, and there hasn't been a terror bird Pokémon yet.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 23, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Would the kiwi evolve into a terror bird? I've read that they are related, and there hasn't been a terror bird Pokémon yet.


I was just thinking that. What would be a good type combo?


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 23, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I was just thinking that. What would be a good type combo?


Terror-bird-cockatrice, perhaps?  Rock/Dragon?  Or Rock/Flying, even?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 24, 2014)

Dazel said:


> Terror-bird-cockatrice, perhaps?  Rock/Dragon?  Or Rock/Flying, even?


We're talking about the Grass Starter IIRC.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 24, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> We're talking about the Grass Starter IIRC.


…I knew. Heh heh. 

Uh, maybe kiwi kiwi!  Like, fruit and bird. That would be cute.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 26, 2014)

That's a great idea! What about the Snake and the Hippo?


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, if you keep the kiwi at just grass, fire and flying might be ideal for the snake; quetzalcoatl would make a really cool pokémon.  Alternatively, fire/poison could be nice, if you're going for something more cliché.  Flaming poison could be very interesting.  I've created a move called Liquid Fire that might fit in pretty well, if you're interested.

For the hippo, you could possibly take the route of a capricorn hippo, as I'm fairly sure that hasn't been done before at all?  Also, hippos share a common ancestor with whales; perhaps you could investigate that a bit, making it look less cetacean with each evolution?  Finally, if you're considering using ancient Egyptian lore in the region, Taweret might be an interesting candidate.  Give it some healing moves and the fairy or psychic type and you're good to go.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 26, 2014)

I was thinking Grass/Electric for the Kiwi, Fire/Fairy for the Snake and Water/Steel for the Hippo, at least for their final stages.

Praise or Critique anyone?


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 6, 2014)

I expected Ground for the hippo, but I guess we've had enough Water/Ground types.
I kind of thought of Dragon for the snake. Fairy is kind of... a magic snake that is not Dragon? Make sure it looks otherworldly enough for Fairy.




Dazel said:


> perhaps you could investigate that a bit, making it look less cetacean with each evolution?


_Less_ cetacean? Why not start with a chubby hippo thing and make it look more and more graceful and whale-like?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 6, 2014)

I was thinking Fire/Fairy to make the fully evolved Snake look more majestic looking.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 6, 2014)

Are dragons not majestic? But I guess you were going for the Ninetales kind of majesticness rather than the Charizard sort. I suppose a snake could look slender and graceful while also being quite imposing though. And maybe have some of the Fairy type's weirdness. Yeah, I'm okay with it


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 7, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Are dragons not majestic? But I guess you were going for the Ninetales kind of majesticness rather than the Charizard sort. I suppose a snake could look slender and graceful while also being quite imposing though. And maybe have some of the Fairy type's weirdness. Yeah, I'm okay with it


I was thinking Fairy as opposed to Dragon because I was planning on designing a Mega Feraligatr that would be Water/Dragon.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 8, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I was thinking Fairy as opposed to Dragon because I was planning on designing a Mega Feraligatr that would be Water/Dragon.


Tyranitar has a rival now.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 8, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> Tyranitar has a rival now.


Especially since I plan on giving said Mega Feraligatr the Ability... Moxie!


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 8, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Especially since I plan on giving said Mega Feraligatr the Ability... Moxie!


Shouldn't it get Sheer Force, though?  Everyone's been _dying_ to use a Sheer Force feraligatr, and _Mega_ Sheer Force feraligatr would just... wreck.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 8, 2014)

Dazel said:


> Shouldn't it get Sheer Force, though?  Everyone's been _dying_ to use a Sheer Force feraligatr, and _Mega_ Sheer Force feraligatr would just... wreck.


I've always wanted to sweep with a Feraligatr, though.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 9, 2014)

Sheer Force allows for sweeping. Ice Fang gets about 85 BP, and Waterfall gets an insane _104 Base Power without STAB_. That's insane; that's more than Surf. Run that though Feraligatr's insane Attack, and you have a potent killing machine. Besides, the Totodile line already gets Sheer Force (although it's not available, I think?).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 9, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Sheer Force allows for sweeping. Ice Fang gets about 85 BP, and Waterfall gets an insane _104 Base Power without STAB_. That's insane; that's more than Surf. Run that though Feraligatr's insane Attack, and you have a potent killing machine. Besides, the Totodile line already gets Sheer Force (although it's not available, I think?).


I never thought of that. I just wanted a Mega with Moxie.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 9, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I never thought of that. I just wanted a Mega with Moxie.


Here is a list of Pokémon that have Moxie has a hidden ability!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 9, 2014)

Dazel said:


> Here is a list of Pokémon that have Moxie has a hidden ability!


None of those are Mega Evolved. 

Also Mega Meganium should be Grass/Psychic with Serene Grace. Mega Typhlosion would be Fire/Ground with Filter.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 9, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> None of those are Mega Evolved.


...Yeah, that was kind of the point?  You said you wanted a Mega with Moxie, so I gave you a list of Pokémon that had Moxie as a hidden ability so you could viably make one.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 9, 2014)

I love how Moxie in Spanish is Autoestima; that literally means 'self-esteem' in English. The word 'Guille' would be a much better approximation (fuck you, Nintendo of America!)

In my opinion, none of those are a good idea. Out of that bunch, four already have Megas (namely Pinsir, Gyarados, Heracross, and Salamence), meanwhile the others either don't look like a good Mega could come from them (Mightyena) or they already look awesome (everyone else).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 9, 2014)

I also think there should be a Mega Wailord with the ability Thick Fat.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 6, 2015)

Just came up with a rival for Hawlucha!
(note: this is technically a tribute to a jaguar at my local zoo that recently died from old age)
Aztegwarr ("Aztec" + a corruption of "Jaguar").
The Warrior Pokemon
Type: Ground/Fighting
Ability: Moxie/Guts
Dex Entries
Courage: According to tribal legend in the Codot Region, when this Pokemon roars loud enough, it starts an earthquake. Its rival is Hawlucha.

Wisdom:  Long ago in the Codot Region, the greatest warriors used the discarded feathers of various Flying-type Pokemon to make uniforms that resembled this Pokemon. Aztegwarr was feared by many, except for Hawlucha.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry to bump again, I just had a *HUGE* brainstorm when it came to the design and names of the new (basic stage) Starters!

Grass: Keewid (based off a Kiwi, both the fruit, and the bird)
Fire: Snapyro (based off a Snake.. on fire...)
Water: Hyppotike (based off a Hippopotamus with hints of a Hippocampus)

I have yet to think of their evolved forms beyond these.

EDIT: If only I could show everyone, but I don't have a scanner and I drew them with a pen and paper


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm thinking the Grass-type's final stage could be named Phorustorm or something like that. You did say it would be part Electric... There is even the slight bonus of sounding similar to "forest".

EDIT: As for the middle, the new name limit allows for Beaktinidia, but it might sound a bit silly.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 20, 2015)

Beaktinidia does sound kind of goofy.

The Fire starter's highest stage will be named Ketzulcano, and its middle stage will be name Inferpent.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 22, 2015)

The grass and water starters are good, but isn't a flaming snake kind of... uninspired?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 22, 2015)

How so? It'll become Fire/Fairy upon becoming Ketzulcano, and in my mind it will be majestic.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 31, 2015)

Just came up with two fossil ideas based on ancient mammals.

Dagger Fossil->Nekoslash->Smiloslash (based on the Smilodon, the Saber-Toothed Cat) [Rock/Dark]
Mace Fossil->Glyptubb->Glyptoflail(based on the Doedicurus, a prehistoric armadillo) [Rock/Electric]


----------



## Stryke (Apr 19, 2016)

I'd like to join if its not too late (it probably is but I'll try anyway).

I think that the UK/Australia should be the basis for the region, because a lot of pokemon fans come from there, and i think they deserve it.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 20, 2016)

Unfortunately, this was abandoned some time ago....


----------



## Stryke (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah, I see. Please disregard that last post.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 28, 2016)

Let's give this project a complete reboot!

With Sun/Moon on the way, let's make a whole new Fakemon region to tide us all over until November!


----------



## Stryke (Jun 28, 2016)

Im in!!! (Please?)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 29, 2016)

Stryke said:


> Im in!!! (Please?)


Already taken care of! Any ideas? Let's begin with the typical Grass/Fire/Water starter trio. We also need a common theme for their final evolved forms. Feel free to make suggestions!

Here are eight ideas for each Starter type that I jotted down on a piece of paper:

Grass:

Spectacled Bear
Moose
Mandrill
Secretary Bird
Koala
Komodo Dragon
Crocodile
Peafowl

Fire:

Ibex
Giant Tortoise
Rhinoceros
Zebra
Aardvark
Aurochs
Red Panda
Ring-Tailed Lemur

Water:

Goblin Shark
Jaguar
Manta Ray
Elephant
Hippopotamus
Narwhal
Beaver
Tapir


----------



## Cynder (Jun 29, 2016)

May I join?

In this version will you be making a region as well as a pokedex?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 29, 2016)

Cynder said:


> May I join?
> 
> In this version will you be making a region as well as a pokedex?


Yes! And there will be a region eventually!


----------



## Cynder (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks. 

Grass Starter thoughts
I think that the komodo dragon just seems like a middle evo. of a chain that starts with a pure grass type, then gains poison as it's secondary type. My only problem with that is that the Grass/Poison type has been overused in starters. The crocodile is another idea that I like, because most final-stage grass starters are based of dinosaurs/extinct reptiles/ extinct amphibians, and _Sarcosuchus imperator_ was a ten meter long crocodile ancestor. If we're using this, may I suggest adding the dark type to the final evolution, for STAB on moves like Bite and Crunch, and perhaps Strong Jaw as the line's Hidden Ability?

TL;DR:
I like the idea of a physically offense oriented grass type, although I seem to describe a grass type Totodile in detail.


----------



## Stryke (Jun 29, 2016)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Already taken care of! Any ideas? Let's begin with the typical Grass/Fire/Water starter trio. We also need a common theme for their final evolved forms. Feel free to make suggestions!
> 
> Here are eight ideas for each Starter type that I jotted down on a piece of paper:
> 
> ...


Hmm... I like your narwhal idea for the water starter beacuse NARWHAAAAAAALS because it gives a way to have a legitimate to have a Water/Ice final evolution, which I support, because it just seems like it should've happened already.

Fire should be something along the lines of a bird. I know Talonflame exists, but that has the design of a typical early-game-bird-design. The fire starter should be along the lines of a phoenix, because, quite frankly, its the only legitimate animal thats commonly associated with fire that hasn't been taken already (salamanders have Charmander, foxes have fennekin and vulpix, lions of litleo...)

Finally, i think grass should be a gazelle, since grass is pretty much one of the cornerstones of their life: they get water from it, its their main food source, their primary habitat is by it; its a natural fit.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 29, 2016)

Stryke said:


> Hmm... I like your narwhal idea for the water starter beacuse NARWHAAAAAAALS because it gives a way to have a legitimate to have a Water/Ice final evolution, which I support, because it just seems like it should've happened already.
> 
> Fire should be something along the lines of a bird. I know Talonflame exists, but that has the design of a typical early-game-bird-design. The fire starter should be along the lines of a phoenix, because, quite frankly, its the only legitimate animal thats commonly associated with fire that hasn't been taken already (salamanders have Charmander, foxes have fennekin and vulpix, lions of litleo...)
> 
> Finally, i think grass should be a gazelle, since grass is pretty much one of the cornerstones of their life: they get water from it, its their main food source, their primary habitat is by it; its a natural fit.


Torchic is a bird. How can you forget that?


----------



## Stryke (Jun 29, 2016)

Erm... Torchic is forgettable?

But Torchic took the bird thing to one extreme, with the Fire/Fighting scary karate bird. The Phoenix thing could take it to the other: a calm yet powerful bird... Fire/Psychic?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 29, 2016)

Good point, Stryke.

And Cynder, the Sarcosuchus is great, but I honestly was half-expecting a Spinosaurus (based on the most recent reconstruction from I think 2014).

I was thinking, since I ended up picking a lot of animals for my list from South America, maybe the region could based on Peru? Just a thought.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 11, 2016)

Also, what should we call the two versions? I was thinking "Chaos and Order". Not sure if it's already taken by a fan project, though.

EDIT: We also need to think of a common theme for the final Starter evos. I was thinking of a "Legend/Storybook/Novel/Myth/Fairy Tale" theme of sorts.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 11, 2016)

I was writing a huge post, but it just boils down to:

Use the entirety of South America. It has the Amazon River, and its jungle; the Atacama Desert; the Andes Mountains; and more interesting locations.
Of course, the size and scale would be a lot different from the real world, but it would be wonderful to have a champion league at Tierra del Fuego, or go on safari in the Galapagos Islands. All sorts of views and diversity exist across the continent, there is no need to restrict ourselves to one small area to take inspiration from.


PS: Sinnoh starters are based on myths and Kalos on fiction in general.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Cynder said:


> I was writing a huge post, but it just boils down to:
> 
> Use the entirety of South America. It has the Amazon River, and its jungle; the Atacama Desert; the Andes Mountains; and more interesting locations.
> Of course, the size and scale would be a lot different from the real world, but it would be wonderful to have a champion league at Tierra del Fuego, or go on safari in the Galapagos Islands. All sorts of views and diversity exist across the continent, there is no need to restrict ourselves to one small area to take inspiration from.


Hmm... I like it! Maybe take South America's most interesting parts, of which there are many, put them on a map, and then adapt the land a bit to make it seem more pokemon-ish. Another idea I was thinking was Australia: it also has a lot of interesting climates, landmarks, and definitely animals. If I were to pick the most Pokemon-esque region in the world, it would be Australia. 

Maybe this is just me, but I never really saw the starters as themed. I just saw individual designs that just worked well together. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I don't think we really NEED a theme for the starters.

And seeing as how the version mascot legendaries and the game titles directly tie in with each other, we either need to design the legendaries around the names, or vice versa. I'm in favor of designing the names around the legendaries, to allow more creative freedom, but what do you all think?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 11, 2016)

Stryke said:


> Hmm... I like it! Maybe take South America's most interesting parts, of which there are many, put them on a map, and then adapt the land a bit to make it seem more pokemon-ish. Another idea I was thinking was Australia: it also has a lot of interesting climates, landmarks, and definitely animals. If I were to pick the most Pokemon-esque region in the world, it would be Australia.
> 
> Maybe this is just me, but I never really saw the starters as themed. I just saw individual designs that just worked well together. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I don't think we really NEED a theme for the starters.
> 
> And seeing as how the version mascot legendaries and the game titles directly tie in with each other, we either need to design the legendaries around the names, or vice versa. I'm in favor of designing the names around the legendaries, to allow more creative freedom, but what do you all think?


Australia's been used a lot for Fakemon projects. Is there a country in Africa that has all of the continent's subclimates in one area? If so, that would make a great region.

EDIT: We could try South Africa, and make an even bigger region by using the countries the share borders with it. These include Botswana, Mozambique, Namibia, Zimbabwe, Swaziland and Lesotho. Let's vote on it.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 16, 2016)

My apologies for bumping/double-posting, but I just came up with a few ideas for the region's name.
Doctaev (A play on this site's name)
Neobrit (if a New England based region)
Sofric (If an African-type region)
Ingko (A play on Inca, for a South America based region)
Cryke (A play on the phrase "Crikey!", for an Australia-type region)
Hinodas (for an India-type region)
Mexand (A Mexico/Canada hybrid region)


----------



## Disaster Area (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey! So, Kung Fu Ferret linked me to this. I have a fakemon project underway (see my thread in Advertising here: http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=18103) and I'd be happy to combine it with what's going on here but if I do so I don't want to change anything about what I've already done.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 24, 2016)

Disaster Area said:


> Hey! So, Kung Fu Ferret linked me to this. I have a fakemon project underway (see my thread in Advertising here: http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=18103) and I'd be happy to combine it with what's going on here but if I do so I don't want to change anything about what I've already done.


We don't have any artists in this group, but I'll see what we can do.

EDIT: And we just restarted this project.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 9, 2016)

Double post, but I have an awesome idea for a name if it's an Alaska-like region: Veisohm (taken from the Russian word for "Eight"


----------



## Disaster Area (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone use IRC? And anyone got a plan to attract spriters which is basically the main thing my project lacks outside of fun region flavour etc


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 10, 2016)

Disaster Area said:


> Anyone use IRC? And anyone got a plan to attract spriters which is basically the main thing my project lacks outside of fun region flavour etc


NO idea what IRC is?


----------



## Disaster Area (Sep 11, 2016)

https://client00.chat.mibbit.com/?url=irc://irc.veekun.com/tcod
IRC stands for internet relay chat, basically it lets you chat online with other people. We could have an IRC channel on veekun's network which is where #tcod is (this forum's official IRC channel) or we could have a skype or discord chat or something. Just it's easier and quicker to share ideas over there.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 18, 2016)

Joined in on it just now!


----------



## Disaster Area (Sep 18, 2016)

IRC logs
http://pastebin.com/aR7NPhEq


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 23, 2016)

http://www.dragonflycave.com/faq#spriterequest

If you're in need of spriters, you're probably better off just posting a direct "help wanted"; as far as i know tcod has at least a few able spriters that might be interested.

On the other hand, a suggestion, it might be good for you to create a masterpost somewhere that details everything that's been certainly established so far.  The current first post is a bit lacklustre and you're required to read through this entire two-year-old thread to glean all the necessary context.  You might also make use of a tcod usergroup;  it's rather easier to have multiple threads which you can post in than it is to post lots of fragmented information in one thread... organisation really is the key to project management, and having all your ideas in a dedicated location will probably help you out.

Also, i've glanced over some of your fakemon ideas and they seem all right (i didn't look too closely) but don't forget that there's a lot more to a pokémon than its concept, name and typing.  You also have to worry about species names, locations, movesets, abilities, evolution methods, and the like... Butterfree has a rather good guide if you're interested at all, which details all the nitty-gritty about fakemon creation (i used it as a step-by-step guide pretty frequently back in Ye Olden Days).  Reddit tends to be quite a good platform for information storage if you don't want to go all out and create a wiki.

Also, art isn't strictly necessary at first; what most spriters and artists want to see before they sign themselves over to your cause is some sort of baseline, or store of content that they can fall back on.  Joining a project in its fledgling stage is risky, so i would personally focus on gathering a reliable mound of solid content before contacting anyone regarding art, unless someone comes your way... It's more likely to yield positive results.

Finally, i've noticed that most of your concepts have been either dedicated to pokémon themselves or inconclusive; geography is very, _very_ important to region creation, so i strongly suggest, if nothing else, laying out a rudimentary map of the region.  You'll find that pokémon designs are novel, but also serve a purpose; there are pokémon that inhabit the region's caves, skies, beaches, oceans, marshes, mountains, etc.  They have environments, and you won't want to be making, for instance, mountainous pokémon if your region doesn't have a mountain.

That said, fan-game or -region creation is very difficult and you've been remarkably persistent; keep it up.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 23, 2016)

I have even more ideas on my Bulbagarden blog. Also, thanks Nira!


----------



## Disaster Area (Sep 24, 2016)

I totally misread this as thinking it was a response to http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=18103 (sorry my internet has been playing havoc today so I got distracted easily)

Where would I post a "help wanted"? Would definitely like to post one.

I only had a very short OP b/c I wanted it to be short and simple rather than a wall of text, I thought it would be effective, but I guess I'm wrong. Since virtually all the detail thusfar beyond the pokemon themselves is only relevant for a competitive player there didn't seem much to say.

I'm not so sure how useful a TCoD usergroup or something could be for it. There's only this thread / the posts in kungfu's thread to keep a track of on TCoD. All design-related things can have a place on the original forum and once it's designed and implemented then any further discussion will go on Pokemon Perfect. I'm not sure what I'm using this for other than trying to get people interested.

About: Species Name / Location / Moveset / Abilities / Evolution Methods etc.

Movesets and Abilities are covered under each Pokemon's thread because they're competitively relevant. If they're not competitively relevant they're nowhere to be found because it's not important to the project and noone has shown any interest in it or thought that we should have it other than you and to an extent kungfu. If having that sort of information would be useful or would help get people involved I would definitely put effort into doing all of it (it sounds fun to me). That sort of detail could definitely be kept on each Pokemon's thread and in the future we could have a wiki of some kind (my friend, who designed the online BAMDex could probably do such a thing). But a wiki would be a long time in the future, it's not too important compared to getting it running on a simulator / getting artists involved.

As it stands we have ~2/3 of the pokemon concepts designed to the point of could be used on a simulator which is why there's lots of focus on getting artists involved now: if they wanted to have any of their own unique designs involved, if I started looking any later they wouldn't have an opportunity to.

There has been a little thought onto making Pokemon that fill a certain role in a region [e.g. we have starters and pokemon for most environments already] but it hasn't been explicitly set out since there's no goal for having this actually be playable on cartridge in any way so if our pokemon don't actually fit nicely onto a region that's not really an issue.

Btw thanks so much for the response!!

struck through my original response b/c I spent ages crafting it... ehm

I dunno if maybe you could leave me a response on my thread in advertising b/c I've got a much more precise aim but I tagged into here b/c I thought it might help get people interested...


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm primarily addressing this thread, which has been active for years and (and i could be wrong) has placed rather great emphasis on region creation and flavour from the getgo, since before your project was introduced.  BAM is probably fine as it is; battle simulators are far less comprehensive and only really require what's pertinent to combat.

If you intend on switching to BAM altogether and dropping any pretence of world creation, a spreadsheet or wiki of some kind would serve you well. Wikis don't have to be used in an informative context; i've used them for data organisation plenty of times in the past and it's proven highly convenient, but that's only a simplifier.

As far as artists go, i can't imagine anyone giving you strife for posting in Advertising but to be fair i can't perceive much response either; these forums are very quiet, Advertising is frequently overlooked, and the sporting community here is all but dead. You'd probably find more success searching in busier places based upon a premise which more closely  suits your need, like smogon or bulbagarden, but a thread here too certainly wouldn't do any damage. :)


----------



## Disaster Area (Sep 24, 2016)

Well the sort of advice I could really do with is advice on getting spriters then.

I've already tried Smogon and I'm not involving myself on there again, but where else might be a good idea to post?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 17, 2016)

Disaster Area said:


> Well the sort of advice I could really do with is advice on getting spriters then.
> 
> I've already tried Smogon and I'm not involving myself on there again, but where else might be a good idea to post?


I honestly have no idea.


----------

